# Municipal Water Prices



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

For those of you on municipal water systems, what do you pay? Most cities seem to bill residents in 1000 gallon increments. Try to isolate and remove any sewer fees that you might have.

I'll go first:

Minimum Charge- (6000 gallons or less) $49.04 (Per quarter)
6001- 10,000 gallons $3.70 per thousand
10,001- 25,000 gallons $4.70 per thousand
25,001- 50,000 gallons $5.21 per thousand
50,001- 100,000 gallons $6.62 per thousand
Over 100,001 gallons $8.02 per thousand


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

To me it's odd to see your volumetric rates ratchet up and not down for higher volume users @Lust4Lawn. Are there different rates for commercial/industrial customers?


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Min monthly - $31.00
0-4000 gal: $3.75 per thousand
4,001-50,000: $4.00 per thousand
50,000+: *$16.00 per thousand*

I've never been over 50,000, but I've come very close. My bills (with sewer) are $100 no matter what, $200-300 during the summer.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Ware said:


> To me it's odd to see your volumetric rates ratchet up and not down for higher volume users @Lust4Lawn. Are there different rates for commercial/industrial customers?


My water purveyor had progressive rates once upon a time. I think the intent was for people to conserve water. Since they are in the business of selling water, maybe they figured it was better for the bottom line to not have a punitive rate structure.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Ware said:
 

> To me it's odd to see your volumetric rates ratchet up and not down for higher volume users @Lust4Lawn. Are there different rates for commercial/industrial customers?


Yes, commercial rates are different from what I have been told. I'll see if the water department can share for comparison. I WISH the rate went down for higher volume. That way I could tell my wife, "look at how much money I am saving on the laundry and showers when I run the sprinklers!"


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My municipality charges on a tier system. Higher price the more water you use.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess I've been spoiled and didn't know it on the lower rates for higher volumes.

I just checked the rates for our new house. It is served by a rural water district.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

$8.65 flat rate
$0.00754 per gallon


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

$53 for first 15,000 gallons(minimum), $5 for every 1,000 gallons after that.


----------

